# WSP Fragrances



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

After reading about the molds from WSP on the other thread I went to their site. I ordered a couple of fragrance kits. I probably should have asked this before I ordered :/ ..are their fragrances good? I know they aren't the cheapest I've looked at as far as price. I ordered the Craft Show and the Herb Garden kits.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The ones that I have gotten from them have all been good. But I don't use any of theirs regularly anymore, just too pricey.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I use a couple of their FO's. I've always been happy with the quality.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

K thanks. They are more expensive than what I am used to. I liked the variety of their kits. Took some of the guess work out of it! I haven't been doing this long enough to know what will sell the best.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I use WSP almost exclusively now for FOs. I did a comparison order with Candle Science & although CS prices were better with shipping the cost was higher. WSP was $101.00w/ $10 credit (loyalty program) = $92 to me. CS was $70.95 w/shipping of $15.74 = $96.79 to me. If you use WSP all the time you do get a break with their loyalty program and their FOs are much better, I think. My customers noticed the difference. The CS scents are just flat compared to WSP. That's just my experience.

Jenny


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Alright! Thanks Jenny. Glad to know I made a good purchase- I'm used to making bad ones! Can't wait for them to get here. What are your favorites from WSP?


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

My old standbys are Vanilla Lavender, Sage & Citrus, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Love Spell, Mango Papaya & OMH. I use Spa Tonic for my green tea soap, Coffee Beans for my coffee soap & just tried Iced Tea Twist for my orange pekoe soap (smells like a glass of sweet iced tea, like Lipton). PM me if you want sniffies of any of these. I'm going to be trying a Pomegranate & a White Tea, too.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I order a lot of my FO from WSP, and I don't think they are higher than others for what I order. Since they don't have a shipping charge, you have to factor that into the cost when comparing. I did just that the other day to see if I was being totally stupid, and they compare quite well with other companies. When I was looking, it was kind of like grocery stores, they advertise one really cheap thing and everything else is higher. WSP has some really good prices on some things and then others are higher. Averaged out, they seem fine to me for what I order. I don't order in bulk like some of our other members, and I think that's where the real deals are made.

Personally, I like everything about them.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I like the eo's I have purchased from them.


----------



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

All of my FO's come from WSP and I love them! I just tried their coffee bean and it's great, ocean rain and apple orchard are also very nice.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I use some of them too. Lemon Verbena is my favorite.


----------

